# New to board if not theater



## Spikesgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Okay, so just came on board today and really should be working on my renderings instead of messing about on the computer. I've been working in the theater since 1974 and professionally for about 20 years. My original discplines were scenic artist and carpentry, but then a work-related injury resulted in some pretty serious weight restrictions and some changes. I know work as a resident stage manager and set/lighting designer for a community theater. I work in the front office during the day and have had had several plays/ musicals produced and published, so I like to think of myself as an all-around sort of techie.

I'm married to a sound tech/designer and our son is currently working in NYC for a Broadway designer (he's a model builder). 

Am hoping to be able to lift...ahem...learn some new stuff and meet some new contacts. 

Charlie

"Once you go black, you never go back"


----------



## Van (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! I was hoping you'd get around to the intro. I've been enjoying your posts. You've been doing your reading so you probably know the regular stuff but here goes anyway. Ask what you want. Answer what you can. The only stupid question is the one that has been asked 3 times before and you didn't search for.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 4, 2008)

Got to figure out a way to keep thee and me from getting mixed up! When I started in tech, very few women were involved (other than costuming). by using Charlie, I got jobs that might otherwise have been closed to me. My dad was very progressive and by the time I entered high school, I had basic carpentry and electrical skills, along with being able to strip down a motor and put it back together. Then my mom said she wanted me to be a secretary - not! She never did approve of my career, but that's okay.

Anyhow, that's why I go by Charlie as my *ahem* working name. The only time my husband has ever called me Charlene (my given) was during our wedding ceremony 29 years ago. Some day I'll change it for good, but until then...what the hey!

Thanks for the welcom, Van - I try to be board saavy and play nice with others. I tell folks the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask (after proper research, of course) and the answer is always no until you do ask.

At least I know there are like minded folks here! 

Charlie


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello hello and welcome to the Booth.

Looks like you'll get along nicely.

Please pull up a tech table and stay for a while, too many people stop by and never come back.


----------



## avkid (Mar 4, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> too many people stop by and never come back.


Some people never leave, even though some people wish they would.
Guilty(raises hand)


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't worry about it, Spikesgirl: Charlie. We almost always refer to charcoaldabs as "Charc," (who turns the big one-seven today!) It's nice to have an experience member of the feminine persuasion here. Ignore misogynistic Van!


----------



## Van (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not Misogynistic! I don't like anybody.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 5, 2008)

Van said:


> I'm not Misogynistic! I don't like anybody.



Someone's giving out Misogy-es? SWEET. My arm's killing me and my lower back... 

Welcome to the booth Charlie! As others have said, get involved, it's a great community but only because of the many voices... and not just he ones in my head.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

It's just nice to be in a place where I can use the word strike and have everyone know what I mean...or grand rag...or even vomit (could I tell you stories about that term!).

I plan to stay for awhile as I believe theater is something that gets into your soul and doesn't let go. And, heck, if I can handle the hostility over on the cruise board, it can't be as bad here. 

It's isn't unusual for women to be backstage anymore, but when I started, women were pretty much restricted to costuming or stage managing. Bast help any woman who wanted to design, construct or work as a ME. In fact, we had a great picture at my former scene shop of a young woman(about 20), in a mini and high heels trying to work on a flat while it rested on the floor.  Too funny for words!

Cheers!

Charlie

P.S. I could always use O.G. which is what they used to call me at work....


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 5, 2008)

Strike! Some of us call it load-out. We just had a thread debating that, which I cannot find.

Cruise board? So, have you worked cruise ships? We have a tread for that too.

O.G.? Like original gangsta? I like.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 5, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Strike! Some of us call it load-out. We just had a thread debating that, which I cannot find...


Start with this post and read forward.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

Gafftapegreenia - Nah, my DH and I just like to cruise. Those cruise techs work way too hard for their money. Did have a former student go on board as a light tech for a contract run - it was quite the wake up call for her. She wasn't all that great a lighting student, but padded her resume a bit. She found out that it's not nice to mess with HR, but that's another story.

Strike vs. Load Out - yeah, we've had that debate, but it's still strike in our theater. I think the world is getting buried in PCness. We are a non union house and don't hire out(please, we don't have enough time for the shows we do schedule), so there's not a problem with terminology backstage. 

O.G. - actually started as being short for Opera Ghost (Phantom), but then Oh Gee or Oh Gosh, with a nod to the mayor in "Buffy the Vampire Slayer". 

Charlie (O.G.)


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 18, 2008)

So Saturday, closing night at the college, one of the guys asks about getting a ride home. I say I'm going to be late... probably close to midnight because we have strike after the show. 

He says, "Ok. cool... [pause... dumb look on his face] Why are you guys going on strike?" 

You could just see the hamster wheel in there going around as he thought... "He will give me a ride home... but first he has to go on strike until about midnight... hmmm... should I wait... why is he going on strike until midnight... I better ask. "


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 18, 2008)

Gaff - yeah, it's fun to mess with the non-initiated. We had one student helper go crazy because we were talking about a thespian festival and she thought we meant lesbian festival - our answers came as quite a shock to her, especially when we figured out where she was coming from. Well, then we just had to mess with her...

We just were told by AT&T that my DH might not get to take vacation next year because the union might be staging a strike. He's considered essential and is also a manger, so he's doubly vexed. There goes Egypt...especially since the company is going to be asking for big givebacks in medical insurance. Sometimes I'm not too fond of unions...

Charlie


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 25, 2008)

Learn Lots and use the search function.

controlbooth can be very helpful in times of need so store the forum web address on your phone so you can access it at all times.

i know i do


_this message was paid for by the nice people at controlbooth._


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

that's the nice thing about theater, it's an on-going process. There's always something new to learn, read or just experience. 

Don't use the cell phone for anything except making phone calls - yes, I'm one of THOSE! In fact, the only time I turn it on is right before rehearsal so in case anyone needs me beforehand. Otherwise, they have to use our LAN line.

Charlie


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 25, 2008)

i like that policy


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

It really seems to work for me. Mine goes off the minute we start rehearsal or I call places.

This also allows me to get on my high horse when someone's phone goes off in a restaurant, meeting or what have you. 

Charlie


----------

